# Rating, uberx, blocked account



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi

I had low rating 4.5 about two weeks ago so UBER blocked my account and said i need 7x7 course. I did that and they unlocked my account. Since then my rating is slowly getting up now every day, more 5 star trips, compliments from riders and is now 4.57 and getting better. 

Also i was driving with that rating whole week and today i got a message that it's too low (but it was getting higher whole week). So it doesn't make any sense. Any solution?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ugh - Uber is just unbelievable. I don't know how they can pull this shit and then continue to allow pax to remain on the platform with low ratings of 4.2, 4.0 and 3.7!! Jesus. 

All I can suggest is mention the fact that riders are somehow allowed to remain active at ratings under 4.0, and that being the case, it's only fair that drivers remain as well. If I were you I'd consider it a blessing wrapped in a very frustrating issue. But truly you should take this and run with it.....

Uber is an incredibly unscrupulous, shady organization hat should not be allowed to continue. They truly suck, and I personally cannot wait until they implode.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

bavariancapitol said:


> Hi
> 
> I had low rating 4.5 about two weeks ago so UBER blocked my account and said i need 7x7 course. I did that and they unlocked my account. Since then my rating is slowly getting up now every day, more 5 star trips, compliments from riders and is now 4.57 and getting better.
> 
> Also i was driving with that rating whole week and today i got a message that it's too low (but it was getting higher whole week). So it doesn't make any sense. Any solution?


Waste of time replying back to those emails or texts, You are pleading your case to a Bot and not a human. Try going to Greenlight Hub and stating your case there . If you catch the right person there you "might" get reinstated one more time.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

What were you doing wrong that you got down to 4.5? What did you do to turn things around? 

BTW - Your rating was bumped from 4.5 to 4.57... Not 4.8 as you stated in your conversation with Uber. 

Ultimately, I would try a Greenlight Hub as suggested.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

My mistake i meant 4.58 now its 4.57


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Stop accepting low rated PAX with no class. Stay away from college kids and stay away from the Drunk Bar late night scene. Be more approachable and talkative. Keep your car clean inside and out and make it smell nice.

If you do that your ratings will go up


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Stop accepting low rated PAX with no class. Stay away from college kids and stay away from the Drunk Bar late night scene. Be more approachable and talkative. Keep your car clean inside and out and make it smell nice.
> 
> If you do that your ratings will go up


Sir i am in Ann Arbor. I've got only college kids as pax and only way to make money is to drive at night also how 4.57 rating is low? Then what do you call 4 or 3. They are low. 4.57 out of 5 scale isn't low.

Also how can i check what is the minimum required in my city because uber isnt responding when i am asking that question.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Be more approachable and talkative.


Not in my case. The less I say, the higher my ratings are. That could mean either that pax like peace and quiet or that they find my conversation boring. Or both. Either way, silence is apparently golden.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not in my case. The less I say, the higher my ratings are. That could mean either that pax like peace and quiet or that they find my conversation boring. Or both. Either way, silence is apparently golden.


Extacly i don't talk to pax and ratings are better. Just hello and goodbye.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not in my case. The less I say, the higher my ratings are. That could mean either that pax like peace and quiet or that they find my conversation boring. Or both. Either way, silence is apparently golden.


You gotta have the right personality. 
For some it is better to talk less.

Either way, there's something that pax don't appreciate about OP. 
My guess is that it's pretty obvious and most of us would be able to point it out for him. 
However, I don't think OP will ever figure it out on his own.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You gotta have the right personality.
> For some it is better to talk less.
> 
> Either way, there's something that pax don't appreciate about OP.
> ...


? What? Lack of patience?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uber did you a favor. Switch to Lyft.



Cdub2k said:


> Stop accepting low rated PAX with no class. Stay away from college kids and stay away from the Drunk Bar late night scene. Be more approachable and talkative. Keep your car clean inside and out and make it smell nice.
> 
> If you do that your ratings will go up


I try to keep my riders within the 4.9 to 5.0 range. Where I live, 5.0 means there's a good chance that they will tip. We do get the new* warning if they are a new rider, so I'm not too worried about that. I've had a few 4.9s who have also tipped.

I try to avoid anything around 4.7 to 4.8 as I've had bad experiences with the only two riders in that range that I've had.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> ? What? Lack of patience?


Something is wrong. Not sure what.

You, my dear Jules, hate pax yet have a great rating.

This guy has a terrible rating, and I'm guessing he doesn't have a burning hatred for pax. 

So he's doing something.

Might be something as simple as pax are nervous because of terrible driving skills.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Something is wrong. Not sure what.
> 
> You, my dear Jules, hate pax yet have a great rating.
> 
> ...


Dude i drive slow and safe and i keep my mouth shut. Belive me these drunk students in ann arbor are strict idiots... And its impossible to play the surge game and pick up only high rated pax if i would choose only high rating i wouldnt drive almost at all.

I think i'm just gonna move somwhere else because roads are also terrible in Michigan and aspecially in Ann Arbor. My suspension alredy needs work and its three months since it was pretty much brand new. I tought A2 will be ok for uber but it isnt. It's probably one of the worst 6 people geting in your car when its four, drunk people wanted to stop or wait for pizza or their friends and try to say no they will give you one star because the dont give a shit i've been through it all.



bavariancapitol said:


> Dude i drive slow and safe and i keep my mouth shut. Belive me these drunk students in ann arbor are strict idiots... And its impossible to play the surge game and pick up only high rated pax if i would choose only high rating i wouldnt drive almost at all.
> 
> I think i'm just gonna move somwhere else because roads are also terrible in Michigan and aspecially in Ann Arbor. My suspension alredy needs work and its three months since it was pretty much brand new. I tought A2 will be ok for uber but it isnt. It's probably one of the worst 6 people geting in your car when its four, drunk people wanted to stop or wait for pizza or their friends and try to say no they will give you one star because the dont give a shit i've been through it all.


Day time is dead so only night time with drunk college people is the way to earn. I moved here 3 months ago and i am looking for a new area. Also apartment prices are like in Miami...

See this is non sense in the photo. They don't even reply every time i ask this question and to be honest there has to be other reason because a lot of people tell me they have lower rating than 4.5 and they are drivers.

Same thing happened like two weeks ago. I did the course and uploaded the certificate. Then the rating gone up but they blocked it again and told me to do the course AGAIN but i only sended then the first certificate and they said its ok and unlocked it. Also since then my rating is going only up and and i WAS DRIVING WITH IT so with RATING NOT GOING DOWN THEY BLOCKED THE ACCOUNT AGAIN. Sorry but there is no logic in that.

Also i tried to talk to one uber help guy and there is no logic in what he is replying.... One is saying i need to upload an id, another one that i ask the same quwstion i telling me that i dont have an account and i need to sign up for new one, another one i asked told me anoter non logic different answer... I just don't know what's it all about but it's now about rating forsure.

And another screen shot with another illogical answer. Sorry guys i just dont get it and hopefully this this wont happen to you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Something is wrong. Not sure what.


Dirty car maybe. Pax like a clean car. If you keep your car clean then your ratings go up. Who knew?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

bavariancapitol said:


> Hi
> 
> I had low rating 4.5 about two weeks ago so UBER blocked my account and said i need 7x7 course. I did that and they unlocked my account. Since then my rating is slowly getting up now every day, more 5 star trips, compliments from riders and is now 4.57 and getting better.
> 
> Also i was driving with that rating whole week and today i got a message that it's too low (but it was getting higher whole week). So it doesn't make any sense. Any solution?


Sign up for lyft, postmates, grub hub, flex. You local 1800 flowers also hires Uber drivers. Do uber eats only if you can't make enough money .



Cableguynoe said:


> Something is wrong. Not sure what.
> 
> You, my dear Jules, hate pax yet have a great rating.
> 
> ...


Kissing up to passenger don't help.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

bavariancapitol said:


> Sir i am in Ann Arbor. I've got only college kids as pax and only way to make money is to drive at night also how 4.57 rating is low? Then what do you call 4 or 3. They are low. 4.57 out of 5 scale isn't low.
> 
> Also how can i check what is the minimum required in my city because uber isnt responding when i am asking that question.


I have the same problem here in tampa. I woul d start looking for something else. Start filling out apps. The problem you have is not a new problem.uber refuses to fix the issue. In short all your getting is a bunch of self entitled assholes for riders.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

You have a lot of trip. It must be your car or something ?


----------

